# front air dam on 2004-06 GTO



## redhotgto (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone know where an air dam kit for the front of a 2004-6 GTO can be obtained? Or perhaps an easily customized kit for another model? I guess some call it a valance.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you looking for the stock one or one for a body kit?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You mean a chin spoiler? The valance is the louvers in the bumper. The car sits really low for an air spoiler like one may see on cars that sit higher up. There are chin spoilers out there that affix the the underside of the fascia. Try PFYC.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just get a splitter like on mine. Bolts right to the bottom of the bumper. None of them are functional anyway, it's just for looks.


----------

